# 3 lovely rats



## Sarahhampson (Nov 3, 2010)

hi it looks like i am going to have to rehome 3 of my female rats because of fighting this is a decision i am not taking lightly they are all very friendly abit timid but handble i do not want them to go into a rescuse as they are used to treats and out of cage time and they wont get this there i dont want money for them but would like proof they are going to a good home sorry no cage for them as the one they are in now since having to be sepated is to small for them they are 7 months old oh yeah i am in liverpool


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i know u say u don't want to go to a rescue but this one is brilliant and she has foster carers for her rats like i was for her and i used to look after them untill her rescue found a new home for them,and they had to have a home check and make sure the cage was a decent size and a questioaire filled out of how to care for rats.

Home - R A C R


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

I would agree not to discount rescue. 
I run a small rescue/sanctuary and every single one of my rats is a family member and gets individual attention and free range time. 
It makes me sad when people think rescue automatically means the animals are not given attention. Its totally false for the case of many rescues, myself included. 
People get into rescue because they love rats, so they tend to give them the best life, and are often far more knowlegable and experienced than a pet home. 
I can guarantee you that any rats brought to my sanctuary have the best home possible, so don't discount hard working rescuers.


----------



## Sarahhampson (Nov 3, 2010)

I wasn't discounting rescues they do good work but the rescue I got my rats from was horrible I won't change my mind I want them to go to a home not a rescue I won't abandon them and take up rescue space that could be needed for more animals in need and let someone else try and rehome them if I can't find a home for them they will stay with me


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Fighting with each other? Do you have any other rats? What have you tried to get them to get on with each other?

Edit: You mentioned that the cage they are in is too small. This could well be why they are fighting.


----------



## Sarahhampson (Nov 3, 2010)

No in total there is 6 rats in a large cage big enough got 12 rats and they have lived together for 6 months 2 have been getting bullied for about a month and I really didn't want to split them up but they have started drawing blood biting legs and eyes so I had no chose but to split them up now the 2 I have separated are in a temp cage that is to small I have tried my hardest to get them to be friends again


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

It might be the opposite problem then! Too much room!

What introduction methods have you tried? There is an excellent thread on the fancy-rats forum - I will try and find it for you


----------



## Sarahhampson (Nov 3, 2010)

Now please only people who are interested in giving these girls a loveing home thankyou


----------



## Sarahhampson (Nov 3, 2010)

siberiankiss said:


> It might be the opposite problem then! Too much room!
> 
> What introduction methods have you tried? There is an excellent thread on the fancy-rats forum - I will try and find it for you


I tried and was successful for 5 months so I don't see why there fighting now I am to worried to try again since the biting and drawing blood I have tried vanilla essence behind the ear and pit them in an empty bath


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Here you go:

Fancy Rats | Information | Introductions

Fancy Rats • View topic - A guide to the Carrier method of introductions

Are you member on the FR forum? Maybe someone nearby to you could help with introductions?

(Sorry if it seems I'm pushing you btw - it seems a shame to send these rats to rescue - I'm sure you can do it  )


----------



## Sarahhampson (Nov 3, 2010)

It's ok but I have been tryin an I really need to het them out the small cage I just don't have the time to it during the day because I have a baby but trust me I won't be sending them to a rescue 5 of the 6 are mum and her babies so they have lived. Together for there whole little lives lol so I don't see why she's started bullying them


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

You can also use Rattie Rehome to reach more people looking for rats


----------

